# no power to fisher joytick



## Dr. Kovac

this site is great ,ive been reading alot and gained a lot from here..so the problem i have is i think from all the schematics from fisher ive looked at i have my 3plug 3 port green label iso module wired right all my headlight turn on/park/turn work highs and lows too, i didn't connect the drl's (no need to burn out bulbs) i have the switched power lead connected to the top left pin of the seo plug power is switched with the key ( next to the trailer brake plug) under the dash left of the brake pedal. with the key on/truck started i don't have any power to the controller plug/controller (fish stick 9400) iv chased down all the grounds from the truck to plow..ive jumped the solenoid and the plow motor works..... i wonder if the ios module is bad.....btw ive tried the controller in another truck it works fine, and replaced the solenoid today....snows a comin and i am 4 ice cold nights into it Im running a 2003 1500hd crew cab thanks


----------



## dieselss

Is the plow connected?


----------



## kimber750

Dr. Kovac;1775656 said:


> this site is great ,ive been reading alot and gained a lot from here..so the problem i have is i think from all the schematics from fisher ive looked at i have my 3plug 3 port green label iso module wired right all my headlight turn on/park/turn work highs and lows too, i didn't connect the drl's (no need to burn out bulbs) i have the switched power lead connected to the top left pin of the seo plug power is switched with the key ( next to the trailer brake plug) under the dash left of the brake pedal. with the key on/truck started i don't have any power to the controller plug/controller (fish stick 9400) iv chased down all the grounds from the truck to plow..ive jumped the solenoid and the plow motor works..... i wonder if the ios module is bad.....btw ive tried the controller in another truck it works fine, and replaced the solenoid today....snows a comin and i am 4 ice cold nights into it Im running a 2003 1500hd crew cab thanks





dieselss;1775661 said:


> Is the plow connected?


If yes to SS's question which side of the large terminals on solenoid did you connect the smaller red wire? There is a control fuse by module under the hood. Did you test the switched power to be sure you have power there?


----------



## Dr. Kovac

yes the plow is connected and the small red green wire is to the hot battery lead side and i have power to the control fuse


----------



## dieselss

Fo you have pwr and gnd at the controller connector?


----------



## Dr. Kovac

no pwr or grnd...


----------



## dieselss

The one 7.5 amp fuse under the hood goes directly to the controller. I would look at the wiring. Chaffing by the firewall


----------



## Dr. Kovac

thanks for the help..the fire loom is in new shape and the 7.5 amp fuse is not blown... does the controller go through the iso?


----------



## dieselss

I'll look again. Kinda small on the phone tho


----------



## dieselss

No red/yel from one of the fuses. Then changes to white at the controller


----------



## Dr. Kovac

cool thanks...ill get out there in the am with light and comb through the wire harness loom


----------



## Dr. Kovac

the wires were off cl and all the connections look very new no corosion anywhere...all of the fire loom is in new condition ...should i pull my switched power from somewhere else....ill test the controller again, as maybe i fried it with all the testing we also had the 8 ft mm2 hooked up to my friends truck and it all works


----------



## dieselss

You could try that. 
There have been reports of peoples wire harness being bad in wired places 
So the plow works on someone else's trk. What about there plow on yout trk?


----------



## Dr. Kovac

we were out in a snowdrift hookin up his plow to my truck all the lights work and we got the controller to light up then pressed power the red light came on then pressed up and the controller turned off and we couldn't get power back the the controller plug or the controller to turn on


----------



## Whiffyspark

Almost sounds like a bad controller to me. I'm not sure about joystick but handhelds have two macro fuses on the board


----------



## dieselss

Ok. So maybe what you have the underhood wiring hooked up to. Or the "hotwire" u taped into under the dash


----------



## Dr. Kovac

i will look in the door panel fuse block for another location for the hot wire,and ive opened the the joystick and it only had a circuit board in it. the solenoid i have is tall with 2 big leads on top and 2 small leads below the bat wire is hooked to bat side along with the small red green wire, the plow power wire comes off the other large post on top and the ground is the terminal on the lower left and i think red brown is on other post


----------



## Dr. Kovac

thanks guys you have given me some good insight i will look into this in the am..ill check out the controller too


----------



## kimber750

Dr. Kovac;1775817 said:


> i will look in the door panel fuse block for another location for the hot wire,and ive opened the the joystick and it only had a circuit board in it. the solenoid i have is tall with 2 big leads on top and 2 small leads below the bat wire is hooked to bat side along with the small red green wire, the plow power wire comes off the other large post on top and the ground is the terminal on the lower left and i think red brown is on other post


Should be two blk/org at solenoid. One goes to solenoid and one to batt neg. Batt one should have a connector on it.


----------



## Whiffyspark

kimber750;1775871 said:


> Should be two blk/org at solenoid. One goes to solenoid and one to batt neg. Batt one should have a connector on it.


I was reading his post and it didn't sound right to me either. But I didn't know if fisher had different colors than western for some reason


----------



## Dr. Kovac

*no power to fisher joystick*

there is 1 blk/orange with a connector on one post like you said and the other wire is a red/brown on the other small post direct from fishers site .... yesterday i tried to reverse the 2 small wires and when pluged in to the plow i lost function to the lights...should it matter which side the 2 small wires are hooked up to then reverse the headlight harnesses to get headlights working ...i feel my brain is cooking with this install


----------



## Whiffyspark

No it shouldn't. One has to be on the big terminal. Maybe show us


----------



## Dr. Kovac

will do i'm finishing my coffee, ill head outside and ill take a pic of the solenoid


----------



## kimber750

Dr. Kovac;1776052 said:


> t*here is 1 blk/orange with a connector* on one post like you said and the other wire is a red/brown on the other small post direct from fishers site .... yesterday i tried to reverse the 2 small wires and when pluged in to the plow i lost function to the lights...should it matter which side the 2 small wires are hooked up to then reverse the headlight harnesses to get headlights working ...i feel my brain is cooking with this install


The one with connector should go right to the battery. By connector I mean a push together quick connector. The second blk/org goes to solenoid small terminal, then rd/brw to other small terminal.


----------



## potskie

dieselss;1775771 said:


> You could try that.
> There have been reports of peoples wire harness being bad in wired places
> So the plow works on someone else's trk. What about there plow on yout trk?


I would almost still suspect this. I had a controller a couple years ago that wouldn't turn on and everything looked good but there was no power to it. continuity checked power wire and it had failed in the middle somewhere.

So continuity check maybe?


----------



## Dr. Kovac

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/reho2p72paxzc33/_QT3HV0TWW
here is the solenoid...i feel i should try to take switch power from somewhere else ill look for continuity in the controller it sounds like everything else is wired right


----------



## kimber750

Dr. Kovac;1776111 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/reho2p72paxzc33/_QT3HV0TWW
> here is the solenoid...i feel i should try to take switch power from somewhere else ill look for continuity in the controller it sounds like everything else is wired right


Looks good, has to be switched power in cab or bad control. Unplug control, turn key on, test for power at red wire on connector.


----------



## Dr. Kovac

i switched locations for switched power to a key on /acc on fuse at the side door fuse block under the seo acc 10 amp hooked up to plow i have power through the red switched wire and no power at the controller plug.....it sounds like i have a broken wire in the loom there is no power getting from the switched wire to the controller plug... maybe bad iso


----------



## potskie

Dr. Kovac;1776242 said:


> i switched locations for switched power to a key on /acc on fuse at the side door fuse block under the seo acc 10 amp hooked up to plow i have power through the red switched wire and no power at the controller plug.....it sounds like i have a broken wire in the loom there is no power getting from the switched wire to the controller plug... maybe bad iso


This is what happened to me. I just pulled a new wire and spliced it at the plug. You can try that as a test as well. One thing tho check the back of the pins I've had them break right at the pin. Otherwise pull a new wire even just to test.


----------



## Dr. Kovac

i just checked the controller on another plow it works fine, as for the switched power wire i think is the culprit im looking for another location, and maybe splice it into a constant wire


----------



## dieselss

Im thinking its the fuse under the hood. That red wire


----------



## kimber750

Dr. Kovac;1776382 said:


> i just checked the controller on another plow it works fine, as for the switched power wire i think is the culprit im looking for another location, and maybe splice it into a constant wire


Why are you tapping into wires? The switched power should to tapped into fuse block with a fuse tap. Randomly cutting and splicing wires under the dash is a bad idea. Take your test light and find a fuse that has no power with key off, radio fuse usually works. Then test same fuse for power with key on. Go to auto parts store and buy a fuse tap.


----------



## Dr. Kovac

i havent cut/spliced into anything ... i can find switched power in a few places and have been able to tap them with a fuse tap but nothing seems to get power to the harness


----------



## Dr. Kovac

i feel that 2 conditions have not been met.......there is no power from switched power to iso (broken or frayed wire)....or there is power to the iso and no power coming out resulting in a bad iso....does this seem like to right track to drive the train, and i hope know my lack knowledge hasen't offended anyone here, you guys have been an valuable resource . I feel persistence and determination will solve anything with time and my wife is ready to have me sleep with the plow so i can have all the time i need http://www.plowsite.com/images/smilies/nono.gif


----------



## potskie

Edited: bad info


----------



## Dr. Kovac

here the latest...ive run a test wire from switched power to control and the controller lights up and powers on with red light but nothing activates no up down left or right....i will make an appt with the fisher dealer tomorow and start from there thanks again


----------



## kimber750

Dr. Kovac;1776546 said:


> here the latest...ive run a test wire from switched power to control and the controller lights up and powers on with red light but nothing activates no up down left or right....i will make an appt with the fisher dealer tomorow and start from there thanks again


Sounds like bad control harness then.


----------

